# Upgrading 13.0-RELEASE-p11 to 13.1-RELEASE - server won't boot - Mellanox Infiniband issue?



## PacketMan (Jun 13, 2022)

Well I blew the dust off an old server so I could turn it into an Ansible server for a lab project. I upgraded to 12.0, then 13.0; rebuilt packages each time and all was good. I then did the upgrade to 13.1, rebuilt packages, etc and thought all was good until the final/last reboot. Now it looks like the server is getting hung on:

```
<6> ib_mthca: Mellanox Infiniband HCA Driver v1.0
<6> ib_mtcha: Initializing ib_mthca
```

I considered starting fresh, to get rid of who knows what I did to that machine previously, but I discovered that when trying to install FreeBSD, the same thing happens: on versions before 13.1-RELEASE, I get the gui to install FreeBSD, but with 13.1-RELEASE the boot up hangs in the same spot, and thus do not get the GUI install screen.

I don't see in the 13.1-RELEASE release notes, or Errata anything that matches, but I did find this (officially unrelated) post:
https://www.truenas.com/community/threads/truenas-13-core-upgrade-challenge-ib_mthca-hangup.101147/

While I would like to know what exactly 13.1-RELEASE is doing / not doing, and I can give some time to help the community, I will likely just go ahead and install 12.3-RELEASE or 13.0-RELEASE. I'm posting more so as an FYI.

Hope all is well with everyone.

Thanks,
Packet Man


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2022)

PacketMan said:


> I will likely just go ahead and install 12.3-RELEASE or 13.0-RELEASE.


Then go with 12.3-RELEASE, 13.0-RELEASE will be EoL soon (August 2022).


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 15, 2022)

PacketMan said:


> … with 13.1-RELEASE the boot up hangs in the same spot, and thus do not get the GUI install screen. …



You might have enough to make a report in Bugzilla. 

Any difference if you boot the installer disk in safe mode or verbose mode?


----------



## PacketMan (Jun 17, 2022)

grahamperrin@ said:


> Any difference if you boot the installer disk in safe mode or verbose mode?



I should double-check but I'm pretty sure I did, and no difference.


----------

